# Eggs 2 days apart?’



## tylerfitz420 (Jun 3, 2018)

On 6/1 one of my female Russian’s laid 2 eggs. All went well. I put her in her outside enclosure the next day and she starts digging again? 
She finishes digging then covers up the nest, no more eggs. 
Tonight I go to check on everyone and on top is 1 Huge egg! I do have another female in there but no one looks like they laid any eggs? 
Could she lay another egg 2 days apart?


----------



## wellington (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, she could have. 
The one leopard that I was concerned about at one point with being egg bound laid eggs on three different days. The last day was with the help of oxytocin. If I had left her alone she probably would have done it on her own. A little miss guided advice on that one. Any way so yes she could have. Mine was even almost a week apart from the 1 and 2 lay. 
I have seen her do it before too when laying soft nonfertile eggs


----------

